# 1952 Schwinn tandem???



## fuzzwardo (May 11, 2014)

I found an ad that says it is a 1952 Schwinn tandem but  I can't find any pics on the internet of one.  Is this thing legit?   http://images.craigslist.org/00Q0Q_KDF36tXBvW_600x450.jpg.


----------



## jpromo (May 11, 2014)

Welp.. it is a tandem made from two Schwinns! But they've been mated together by Backyard Joe and the Migs.


----------



## fuzzwardo (May 11, 2014)

That's kind of what i was thinking.  It is kind of cool looking.  Been looking for a tandem to cruise on, just nothing fancy.   Not sure if I would trust a slap together job by Joe Blow, lol.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2014)

As usual, the seller posts a pic of the non drive side.   I wonder what that custom "Schwinn" chainguard says.


----------



## fuzzwardo (May 11, 2014)

It is a custom block of wood.  lol  http://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_8WlFXKwLUHA_600x450.jpg


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2014)

fuzzwardo said:


> It is a custom block of wood.  lol  http://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_8WlFXKwLUHA_600x450.jpg




Oh, and a sweet pre-war guard to boot! Can't beat that with an Oak stick!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 15, 2014)

That would be a bear to pedal with the 1:1 46T sprockets,I like the looks  other than the goofy chainguard


----------

